# Contest!



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

I always see these contests and i always wanted to start one. 

1:Only 2 pictures per category.
2ictures would be easier for me not links but either is fine.

This contest is for fun only. 



*Categories:*
-Cutest
-Funniest
-Dressage
-Jumping
-Cross Country
-Action
-Artistic
-Best Background
-Best friends
-Edited


send me a message if you want to add to this list. the end of this contest with be:Oct 1st.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Some of These May have stories to them.

Funny Shots:

In this shot they were just playing but the way everything landed made it look likeFezick had farted and it blow Jack mane back lol!









In this one I had been following these girls around the barn while they followed me just being goofy and when I came around the corner this is what I got, thought it was kinda funny.Both peeing at me lol.










Cutest:

Talon









Zoey










Action:

From our 20 yr old arabian mare.




















Jumping:

Don't really have anything good of that.



















Best Background:




















Editted:



















Best Friends:










and what is this on you?









Think thats all I have.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

I know you wanted pics but my computer only lets me post links  sorry. here are the links though.

here are some good etided ones
http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=horsevideos018-2.jpg - Doc

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=DSCF0018-1.jpg -Wish

her is one of me jumping Doc
http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=DSCF0325.jpg
here is a funny one of Cody
http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=jumpingDocamazingly015.jpg

here are some cute ones
http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=DSCF1992.jpg - Chika

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=horsevideos018.jpg -Doc

here is me and Doc. I am not sure if this counts as best friends.

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=DSCF0321.jpg
this is my favorite background pic
http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=DSCF0019.jpg -Wish!

okay I am done.  once again I am so sorry that I can only do links.


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

it's ok. lol


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

*Categories*
-Cutest
-Funniest
-dressage
-Jumping
-Cross Country
-Action
-Artistic
-Best Background
-Best friends
-Edited
-Bareback
-Bucks
-Rears
-Falls.

[/b]


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

cutest..copy cats 








best action 








best friends








best background


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

-Cutest:








-Funniest:








-Jumping:








-Action:








-Artistic:
Can I use this?








-Best Background:








-Best friends:








-Bareback:








-Rears:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG, FoxRidgeRanch, those first two ARE funny! Lol!


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

Heres a couple.
best friends








funniest








hes got his tongue sticking out


----------



## Sunday63 (Sep 22, 2008)

Cute:
"Do I _have_ to get up?"

















Funny:
"SMILE!"









Big Man and Little Guy









Jumping:

















Action:

















Artistic:

















Best Background:

















Best Friends:


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Best friends:
















Action:


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

Funniest:
Oooh Yea..that feels good!









Artistic:










Action:











and as a special bonus I'll throw in a cute picture of my dog wearing pants.. cuz really, who doesn't want to see a dog wearing pants?!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

-Cutest
-Funniest
-dressage
-Jumping
-Cross Country
-Action
-Artistic
-Best Background
-Best friends
-Edited

Action-
















Best Background-
















Cutest-
















Funniest-
















Artistic-
















Best Friends-


----------



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)

-Cutest 









-Funniest 








OMG, is that a camera? lol

-Jumping 

















-Best Background


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

funniest:










best background:










best friends:


















edited:


















action:


















cutest:


















buck:










artistic:


----------



## stsjade (Feb 12, 2011)

wow - you all have such BEAUTIFUL pics
Artistic:
*my*horses* - Jumping and Dressage - allbreedswelcome!


----------

